# Plastisol transfer for neck label question?



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are trying to print plastisol transfers for tagless labels on a customer's shirt order. We are having a bit of a problem with the transfer rubbing off after pressing. We are using Trans-55 (PAPR-ST) paper from Union Ink, and Ultrasoft ink. We are printing the transfers through 156 mesh, running through the dryer at ~225-250 degrees. It is a bit sticky, but does not feel cured once coming through the dryer. We place the transfer inside of the shirt, press at 375 for 12 seconds with high pressure, and hot peel. The transfer is coming off of the paper fine, but when we stretch the print it cracks, and rubs off with a bit of rubbing. I don't think it would pass a wash test, although we haven't tried washing them yet (just experimented today). We have gone up in temp (plastisol ink stuck to teflon sheet), and gone up in pressure. We have tried various dwell times, none of which change the final effect. We have tried adding Unilon-2159 powder as well. When we press them on the front of the shirt, it seems to cure fine, but when pressed inside of the shirt, not so much. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I really do not want to direct print 800 tags.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We solved the problem. We mixed 10% ULON powder into the ink, then applied another coat of powder on the print before gel curing. Heat press 10 seconds @ 375 high pressure.


----------

